# Upgrade to Genie?You qualify for an upgrade to the latest DIRECTV® equipment. Your DIRECTV™ PROTECT



## jreagan56 (Jul 7, 2012)

I currently have a HR21-200 reciever...and have a free upgrade...

I would be interested in upgrading my existing receiver....Is this really free...who installs...installation charge? Just wondering what I will be getting myself into. 

I really don't need more than one receiver..I would like to be able to stream my receiver elsewhere in my small apt. so would genie go be a better option?

.my 2 year contract runs out in may,,,

thanks for any advice..

"You qualify for an upgrade
to the latest DIRECTV® equipment. 
Your DIRECTV™ PROTECTION PLAN includes an equipment upgrade every 2 years. Click Order Receivers above to add a receiver.
This offer cannot be combined with other equipment upgrade offers."


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Do you currently have SWM? Hit dash on your remote, it will tell you. SWM uses one coax for both tuners. Also, Genie requires Whole Home, which is $3 a month.

It would be installed by the standard installer in your area, though if you already have SWM, you might be able to get them to ship it to you for self install.

Of course there also is a two year contract.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jreagan56 said:


> I currently have a HR21-200 reciever...and have a free upgrade...
> 
> I would be interested in upgrading my existing receiver....Is this really free...who installs...installation charge? Just wondering what I will be getting myself into.
> 
> ...


If you are referring to your playlist, you will need the GenieGo, $99 one time fee and no monthly fees


----------



## jreagan56 (Jul 7, 2012)

My receiver is swim connected and internet connected

thanks for the input..


----------



## Dave_S (Jan 7, 2006)

I recently took advantage of this deal. I had three HR20's connected to SWM-16, with whole home service and connected to the Internet with the wireless CCK. I called and ordered the Genie upgrade specifying that I needed the "wireless Genie" with one mini client (I wanted one less receiver), and would like to do the install myself. At first they said no problem, they could send everything out to me, but it appears they could not let the self-install go through. I did get the upgrade and install for no charge and the install was scheduled for two days later. The Installer showed up with the HR44/C41 equipment and had everything installed and working in less than 30 minutes and took the old boxes with him. The Installer offered to upgrade my LNB to the new SWM LNB with only one cable, but I refused since I didn't really want him on the roof with the weather conditions. So far everything is working great and I really like the HR44 vs. the older HR20's. Since we do 99% of our TV watching in the Family room, I really enjoy having one system with multiple tuners.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

I also recently took advantage of the free upgrade offer. Cost me nothing other than the time to be home for the tech to bring in the Genie and haul out the old receiver. He was prepared to and would have installed a SWM16 for free but I already had one set up and running so that wasn't an issue. I was prepared for him when he showed up and it really was just a plug-and-play install. Waiting for the HR44 to download and install the update probably took up more than half the time he was here. 

PS - My upgrade offer came via the DirecTV website. As I recall it was supposedly because of my two-year protection plan anniversary. Interestingly I'd had my oldest receiver, an HR20, go south on me about a month before the anniversary date. The tech who brought out the replacement checked to see if he could go ahead and upgrade me to a Genie since he had one on the truck. No luck. Funny way to run a business but whatever.


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

I received a letter from Directv that had the same offer,I had a HD-DVR go bad and called in to get a replacement.What few times I have had to call in I ask if I'm ediglble for any "goodies" I was told no,sorry.

Humm O well


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Jul 25, 2013)

jreagan56 said:


> My receiver is swim connected and internet connected
> 
> thanks for the input..


If you are already SWM connected, they will likely just send you the Genie. When I called for the free upgrade to replace an HR20, they just sent me an HR44-700. I got rid of all this, and replaced it with one wire to the Genie. :righton:


----------

